# Made my wife feel bad with porn..



## INTIMATEONE (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say me and my wife’ sex life is pretty good. we don’t watch too much porn I will throw it on once in a while and most of the time she will be ok but the last time she got made and didn’t want to have sex. After a conversation I found out it made her feel bad because all the girls in the video. To be honest I just put them on just for the mood I thought it would help her get in the mood and kind of relax and forget her long day with the kids and housework, I guess it’s safe to say I was wrong. So after talking some more, I told her I would get her a movie made more for a woman, that’s if there are any out there. so we talked some more and I think we got it hashed out. I know should have asked her before I put a movie on instead of just starting it and surprising her like that, does it make a difference if you know that your husband is putting a movie on, and is it best to lay down together and watch it for awhile? This is new territory for us. any advise or tips would be appreciated, I love my wife and just want to please her..

Also if anyone knows a good place to find adult movies geared for woman, preferable Latino which was pretty cool that I got her to admit that, .. thanks for reading,..


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Just google 'latino porn movies for women'

You'll get more than you can handle.


----------



## INTIMATEONE (Mar 23, 2011)

THANKS i already tried that, i spent the whole day finding porn ment for men. i think i will just have to find a local sex shop and see what they have,,


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand why you need porn. I never have to watch porn to get in the mood nor does she. Stick the tounge out and get to work, do the ABC"s, she'll get turned on.
Mouse


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> I don't understand why you need porn. I never have to watch porn to get in the mood nor does she. Stick the tounge out and get to work, do the ABC"s, she'll get turned on.
> Mouse



For me that only wks if you know what your doing. I mean yes I get turned on but it doesn't get me where I need to be. I got into porn when my H started ignoring me in 06 and got more into it in when I found out it wasn't because he was having an affair. So now I watch it just to watch it. Not so much the porn but the sounds of pleasure that get me off.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think porn is good for sexual relationships. Your wife wants to feel loved and sexy to you, and feel that she turns you on and gets you in the mood, and that she is worth the effort for you to get her in the mood. 

You don't need porn.

What gets me in the mood is if he flirts with me and lets me know he wants me all through the day.

Also there is a thread here about non sexual touching, about how if men touch there wives a lot non sexually it helps build the connection, makes a woman relaxed and feel loved and can aide in crossing over to sexual touching. 

I like that my fiance touches me and holds my hand puts his arm around me and so forth without wanting sex.

I also like sexual touching, but some women do not! She may like it if you come up to her in the afternoon and push her against the wall and kiss her passionately, or feel her butt in a suggestive way. Ask her what would make her feel good.

Work on your sexual connection, minus the porn.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

People do not need porn, people want porn. 

Its sad because when you're all up in a screen it really takes away from being with a real human person in a meaningful way.


----------

